# The strange tale of John McAfee



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Back in the day, Norton software was actually developed by Peter Norton. Same with McAfee Antivirus, and they were much different products back then.

I'd lost track of what was going on with McAfee, other than teaching yoga. Things certainly have changed for him, and not for the better.

http://gizmodo.com/5912379/meth-lab...of-mcafee-antivirus-went-on-the-run-in-belize


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Norton and McAfee both suck.

But that's a crazy story....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They do now. Products actually written by them didn't. Peter Norton's Norton Utilities was really good. McAfee Antivirus used to be really good.

Today's software is bloated.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And the strange tale takes a much darker turn...

http://gizmodo.com/5959812/john-mcafee-wanted-for-murder

This was posted last week, before the latest news:
http://gizmodo.com/5958877/secrets-schemes-and-lots-of-guns-inside-john-mcafees-heart-of-darkness


----------

